# Ace Labs



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

Anybody considering ??? I saw the rep mention quality is number one , and I certainly agree , however he said there prices are not for bargain shoppers ( sort of paraphrasing) ??? I am by no means a bargain shopper , I will pay 10 times market value for top quality, however my question is are his prices high ? They actually look extremely low to me !!! And if I was Ace , and your quality is top shelf , then your prices should reflect that , because if I see a vial if top shelf Mast for $45 or top Primo for $70 , then I am thinking this is to good to be true ??? I am by NO means saying your products are not as advertised, then fuck them cheap shoppers , charge the market value for the best products , and I am going to put my money where my mouth is and get some goodies on the way ..... thanks Ace


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I seen on another board for ( diff sponsor ) their test e was $110 . No one has ordered from ace so it?s really a trial and error thing . Order and hopefully it is good


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh my bad , I thought I saw prices around $40 ???? I need to double check


----------



## web_dj (Oct 12, 2019)

There definitely gtg, top quality products and bones is a stand up guy....great service you will be pleased.


----------



## Ironman 580 (Oct 13, 2019)

i have run alot of their stuff, all good anadrol too


----------

